# Jem and the Holograms - My costume is going to be "truly outragious" !s year



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks great Tissuepapers!


----------



## Moonchicky (Jun 4, 2005)

That's a TOTALLY AWESOME costume!


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

Ha! That is great!! Good job!!!


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Tissuepapers that is an awesome costume! I used to *love* Jem when I was a kid, too! I wish I was able to sew my own costumes like that-very talented!


----------

